# Gaming-Pc Zusammenstellung



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Community,

da es für mich ein neuland ist einen Pc richtig zusammen zustellen, möcht ich euch fragen ob Ihr mir evtl. helfen könnt.
Da ich mir nicht alle drei bis fünf Jahr einen neuen zulegen möchte, ziehe ich die option Coverclocking vor, leider fehlt mir auch da die nötige Erfahrung. 

Daher hätte ich ein OC-Bundel von Caseking.de genommen 
[URL="http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/OC-Bundles/Intel-OC-Bundles/King-Mod-OC-Aufruest-Bundle-ASUS-Sabertooth-Intel-3770K-25-8GB::18996.html"]Caseking.de » OC Bundles » Intel OC Bundles » King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle ASUS Sabertooth, Intel 3770K +25%, 8GB[/URL]

wie ich aus anderen Themen gelesen hab ist der i7 nur für Gaming nicht der geigneste, aber ich möcht auch Wert auf das erscheinungsbild des Endprodukts legen.
ich finde dass ein rotes Mainboard vllt. zu nem schwarzen Gehäuse passt aber nicht zu der verbauten blauen Beleuchtung.

Aktuelle Zusammenstellung:

Mainboard, Prozessor, Ram, CPU-Kühler:  OC-Bundel von Caseking
Netzteil:                                            550Watt
Grafikkarte:                                        AMD Radeon HD 7950/70
Festplatte(n):                                    1x 120Gb SSD, 1x 2TB 
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom (Schwarz/Blau) Neu: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - black Window 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit meinen Angaben etwas anfangen.

Danke schon mal im voraus.

MfG unbekann1

Edit: 
Link fehler behoben

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K
Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Extreme4
Ram:  Corsair Vengeance Series DDR3-1600, CL8 - 8GB Kit
CPU-Kühler:Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "Black Silent PWM Edition"


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Mit deinem Link stimmt was nicht


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Wie viel Geld willst du den ausgeben und was willst du mit dem Rechner hauptsächlich machen? 
Link geht leider nicht...


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

Möchte mich so weit es geht auf 1000€ beschränken
Verwendung hauptsachlich Gaming und normale Nutzung, aber hin und wieder kleine Videobearbeitungen.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Dann sollte auch ein i5 reichen und das Geld könnte in eine GGTX 670/680 gestopft werden


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Ist zwar etwas mehr als die 1000 aber es sollte so ungefähr hinkommen...

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60302-10P) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Prozessorkühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Gehäuse: Geschmackssache musst du wissen in welche richtung es gehen soll... ( Dieses wäre z.B. gut und günstig Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ) 

Das ganze würde 980€ ohne Gehäuse  kosten dann bist du bei ungefähr 1050€ und hast ein Monster Teil!
Wenn du noch etwas mehr investieren willst ( geht natürlich auch  nachträglich ) dann würde ich noch über eine SSD nachdenken beim  Arbeiten eine wahre freude! Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT064M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

was ist an nvidia grafikkarten anders/besser ?
an das mit dem i5 hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber den gibs bei Caseking nur mit rotem Mainboard
Caseking.de » OC Bundles » Intel OC Bundles » King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle ASUS Gene, Intel 3570K +29%, 8GB

ich hab nur angst das es mit der blauen lüfterbeleuchtung des Gehäuses nicht zusammenpasst.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

@The RealSton: Hast du schon mal gepostet

Sieht aber gut aus


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> @The RealSton: Hast du schon mal gepostet
> 
> Sieht aber gut aus


Eventuell... 

@unbekann1
Ich würd mich nicht so an diese King mod Sache klammern...
Lass  dir den Pc ( Wenn du dich selbst nicht drübertraust ) lieber bei Hardwarevesand zusammenbauen das kostet 20€ zusätzlich und du kannst das einbauen was du willst


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Willst du die King Mod Sachen, weil du Angst vor dem zusammenbau hast?


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

Den Pc will ich schon selber zusammen bauen, aber das OC trau ich mir nicht selber 
und nein vor dem zusammen bau hab ich keine angst

und wenn einem OC bundles angeboten werden wollte ich dies auch nutzen


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Guck dir ein Paar Videos an, lies ein paar How-Tos durch, das ist nicht schwer, man muss nur vorsichtig sein


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

OC an sich ist nicht so schwer, mann muss nur geduldig sein und man lernt es
Gibt ja genügend Anleitungen im Netz, auch hier im Forum


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Ich würde diese Bundels nur dann nehmen wenn wirklich genau das drinnen ist was du willst... 
Eigentlich ist das mit dem OC nicht sooo schwer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...hes-ocing-von-sandy-bridge-k-prozessoren.html

Edit: zu langsam...


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

ich nehm keinen sandy sondern nen ivy Bridge prozessor oder ist das das gleiche


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Ivy ist eine Generation weiter als Sandy und ist schneller, Sandy lässt sich aer besser übertakten


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Is letztendlich das gleiche...
Bezogen auf das Übertakten...


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> ich nehm keinen sandy sondern nen ivy Bridge prozessor oder ist das das gleiche


 
Die Vorgehensweise ist die gleiche.
Es gibt einen Ivy OC Thread. Dort kannst du hineinposten wenn du Fragen hast.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

ok dann ich meine Mainboard, Prozessor, Ram und CPU-kühlung nochmal überdenken

neu:
Prozessor: i5-3570K (Boxed?)
Mainboard: noch offen 
CPU-Kühler: noch offen
Ram: Corsair Vengeance Series DDR3-1600, CL8 - 8GB Kit

Ich nehm Caseking momentan nur um die meisten Komponenten zu finden, ob ich sie dort auch kaufe weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Schau dir nochmal Post #6 an da hab ich alles aufgelistet...


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

was haltet ihr vom Asus Sabertooth Z77 Mainboard ??


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Nicht Schlecht! Wieso?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr vom Asus Sabertooth Z77 Mainboard ??


 
Überflüssig.


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

was meinst du mit überflüssig ??


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> was meinst du mit überflüssig ??


 
Beim Mainboard ist es nur wichtig welche Ausstattung du haben willst und was du machen willst. Das Sabertooth hat keine bessere Ausstattung als Boards die 50€ günstiger sind.
Übertakten kannst du mit allen Z77 Boards. Ergo ist es eigentlich überflüssig. Genauso wie alle extremem Boards eigentlich überflüssig sind. Sie richten sich an eine Käuferschicht denen der Preis nicht so wichtig ist bzw. die nicht auf das Geld schauen wenn sie Hardware kaufen.


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

änderung des aktuellen Systems 

Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
(genügt meine anforderungen)


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Japp, das sollte dicke reichen!

Wie sieht die endgültige Konfiga aus?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

Das extreme4 reicht vollkommen
Poste mal die bestell Konfig


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

Erster Post aktualisiert
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "Black Silent PWM Edition"
Ram:   Corsair Vengeance Series DDR3-1600, CL8 - 8GB Kit
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Netzteil:  be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Festplatte(n): 1x 2TB, evtl. 1x 120GB SSD
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom (Schwarz/Blau) (evtl. mit zusatzlüftern insges. 3x 120mm, 1x140mm, 3x200mm Lüfter) sollte eigentlich schön kühl bleiben  BitFenix Shinobi
Grafikkarte: ?? sollte aber etwas von den neueren modellen sein (max. 450€)

MfG
unbekann1


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

Was zum Teufel willst du mit dem Kühler?


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Ich würde die Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-01-40G) | Geizhals.at Österreich oder die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals.at Österreich nehmen


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

*@*Threshold
wiso, wenn ich auch noch OC

@coroc
kennt man den 1GB unterschied beim Spielen oder nicht ?


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

> @Threshold
> wiso, wenn ich auch noch OC


Der Kühler ist völlig oversized



> @coroc
> kennt man den 1GB unterschied beim Spielen oder nicht ?


Wenn du mit vielen Grafikmods spielts, brauchen sie viel Speicher, aber eigentlich reichen 2gb


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> *@*Threshold
> wiso, wenn ich auch noch OC


 
Viel zu teuer. Ein Kühler für 30€ reicht auch. Wie der Macho oder der True Spirit 140.


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

sind die Phanteks kleiner

aber der mitgelieferte Lüfter reicht nicht aus oder ??


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Wie meinst du kleiner?


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

der Phantek hat sich erledigt, als ich das von Threshold gelesen hab

was hättet ihr noch für vorschläge für einen CPU-Kühler ?

wieviel darf
1. eine aktuelle 2TB Festplatte Kosten ?
2. eine aktuelle 120 GB SSD Kosten ?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn du einen high End Kühler willst kauf den Silver Arrow.
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

1. 100€
2. in etwa dasselbe, ich würde dir die Crucial m4 nehmen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> 2. in etwa dasselbe, ich würde dir die Crucial m4 nehmen


 
Das schöne ist, dass die SSD's seit 2012 deutlich im Preis fallen. Mal schauen, wie es Weihnachten mit den SSD Preisen ausschaut.


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Nimm anderen Ram z.B. diesen hier:Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland da bekommst du keine Probleme mit den Heatspreadern...
Wenn du "nur" auf full Hd spielst würde ich eine Gtx670 kaufen z.B. die Gigabyte oder diese Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60302-10P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Das ist die schnellste gtx670 zurzeit. Wenn du selber auch noch übertakten willst dann würde ich die Gigabyte nehmen...
Die Hd 7970 ist in Full HD etwas langsamer als die Gtx670 allerdings bei höheren Auflösungen deutlich schneller!
Cpu Kühler:
Wenn du nicht übertakten willst ( Allerdings mach dann der "K" Prozessor wenig sinn... ) nimm den hier: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sehr gutes Preis /Leistungsverhältnis bietet der hier: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder den: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000079) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Wenn du extrem übertakten willst kannst du den hier: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder z.B. den hier nehmen: Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ( den gibt es ach in schwarz)


----------



## nick9999 (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn du kein CF/SLI planst kannst du dir auch das Asrock z77 pro4 angucken


----------



## unbekann1 (20. Mai 2012)

Werd mir alles mal in Ruhe durchlesen

Hab mir soeben diese Seite von euch durchgelesen
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...Downsampling-und-Supersampling/Spiele/Wissen/
und hab festgestellt (da ich Dirt 3, Crysis, Crysis 2 und nächstes Jahr Crysis 3 spiele(n werde)), dass ich um eine Nvidia Grafikkarte nicht rundum komme auch wenn für Dirt 3 AMD besser wäre.
Welch GeForce würdet ihr mir empfehlen da die genannten PCIe 3.0 nicht haben und ich in 3 Jahren keine neue Grafikkarte kaufen möchte.

unbekann1


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

Welche zusammenstellung sollte ich nehmen oder was könnte ich noch ändern


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Die 2. sieht gut aus aber was willst du mit dem Platimax? Das kostet nur Geld. Nimm das Straight E9 CM480. Kostet 70€ weniger ist aber nicht viel schlechter.


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2012)

Es ist nirgendwo ein CPU-Kühler aufgeführt, ich würde überall den Thermalright HR 02 Macho nehmen


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

@coroc
Es ist deswegen keiner aufgeführt da alle prozessoren boxed sind und ich nicht die absicht habe nach kauf zu übertakten

@Threshold
ist ein netzteil mit 80+ platin besser im energie sparen als in 80+ bronze

was könnte ich denn noch ändern damit ich insgesammt auf max 1100€ komme


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> @Threshold
> ist ein netzteil mit 80+ platin besser im energie sparen als in 80+ bronze


 
Richtig. Aber Threshold hat ein Gold Netzteil gepostet. Gold nimmt sich mit Platin nicht viel, ist aber viel günstiger in der Anschaffung.


----------



## coroc (27. Mai 2012)

Dann kannst du dir auch die Z77 Boards und "k"-Prozzis weglassen


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> @coroc
> Es ist deswegen keiner aufgeführt da alle prozessoren boxed sind und ich nicht die absicht habe nach kauf zu übertakten
> 
> @Threshold
> ...


 
Ob Gold oder Platin ist völlig egal. Der Unterschied ist geringer als zwischen 1333er und 1600er RAM.
Das Straight E9 ist Gold und ist technisch sehr gut. Für den Preis bekommst du kein besseres Netzteil.
Und das Platimax ist im Grunde genommen nur ein Modul 87+ mit besseren Eingangsfiltern und kleineren Widerständen um die Effizienz um das kleine Stück anheben zu können damit es für Platin reicht.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

wäre für mein system nicht ein modulares Netzteil besser wegen besserer luft zirkulation oder so ??


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Das Straight CM480 ist modular. Dafür steht das "CM" ja.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

tschuldigung habs mir erst angesehen als ich den post schon hatte

die 480W reichen locker oder

kleine frage am rande wofür gibt es über 1000 Watt netzteile??


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn du 4 GTX 690 hast benötigst du über 1000 Watt. 
Für dich reichen 480 Watt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> kleine frage am rande wofür gibt es über 1000 Watt netzteile??


 
Einige wollen ihre Rheumadecke mit anschließen oder den Tischgrill oder wollen damit das Auto starten.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

nebenbei autobatterie laden wäre ja ne option 

im aktuellen pc hab ich zwei laufwerke wovon ich eins in den neuen packen könnte 
soll ich evtl. die 1tb wd cavair black weglassen ich hab momentan ne 1tb externe Festplatte mit USB 3.0 obwohl es der pc gar nicht kann

edit:
sollte ich nicht lieber die gigabyte hd 7970 nehmen wäre einwenig günstiger


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Der neue kann aber dann USB 3.
Du kannst die HDD einbauen. Wieso auch nicht?


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

dass der neue usb 3.0 hat weiß ich auch, deshalb hab diese auch genommen (1TB Transcend)

ich meine die 1tb wd weglassen um geldzusparen


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Aha. Du hast sie noch gar nicht. Das erklärt einiges.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

von der aktuellen zusammenstellung hab ich noch garnichts


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte eben dass das noch eine alte HDD ist die du schon liegen hast und nicht weißt ob du sie einbauen sollst oder nicht.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

im aktuellen pc ist nur 160 gb hdd verbaut (ist ein fertig pc von acer 4 jahre alt)


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Sofern es eine Sata ist kannst du du auch weiter nutzen.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

ich möchte den pc an meine schwester weitergeben 
wollte ihm eigentlich auch noch ne ssd spendieren aber mengen rabatt werd ich nicht kriegen
und win 7 brauch ich für den neuen auch nochmal 
was ist der grundlegende unterschied zwischen home premium, professional und ultimate außer der preis


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Professional und Ultimate hat mehr Zusatzfunktionen, die sind aber für den Normalverbraucher nicht notwendig. Für Server PC's wären diese Zusatzfunktionen schon wirkungsvoller. - Aber für dich reicht Home Premium mehr als aus.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

welche zusatzfunkionen wären das


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Professional und Ultimate sind für Unternehmen und Poweruser.

Den Rest findest du hier: Übersicht der Editionen von Windows 7 - Microsoft Windows


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Ein normal user braucht nur HomePremium


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

Danke

bekommt man die ultimate auch günstiger ??

welche grafikkarte ist für mich am geeignetsten


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> bekommt man die ultimate auch günstiger ??



Ja, aber das wird im Hinterzimmer besprochen. 



unbekann1 schrieb:


> welche grafikkarte ist für mich am geeignetsten


 
Was machst du mit dem Rechner? Wie viel Monitore, welche Auflösung?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Ich habe schon ein Profesional fuer 33€ gesehen, dass ist um einiges günstiger Als Hp, hat mich selber verwundert


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein Profesional fuer 33€ gesehen, dass ist um einiges günstiger Als Hp, hat mich selber verwundert


 
War sicher eine gebrauchte Version.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Nein wars nicht, manchmal sind die besseren Versionen billiger, habe ich in einem anderen Thread mit Beweis gesehen, hat mich auch gewundert


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

momentan ist es ein 1680x1050 monitor aber der wechselt seinen standort mit dem rechner
ein neuer wäre von nöten
spiele wie Dirt 3 , Crysis, Crysis2 und ín zukunft Ghost Recon Futur Soldier und Crysis 3 (wenn möglich auf höchster stufe aber nicht mit 25-30 fps sondern 50+)


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Cool Crysis 2 in 50+ Frames. 
Das schafft meine GTX 690 so gerade eben und die ist nur bedingt ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Da würde ich eine von diesen empfehlen:

Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals.at Österreich
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2672) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Da brauchst du schon richtig Power, eine von den oben würdde ich empfehlen wenns ueberhaupt reicht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Cool Crysis 2 in 50+ Frames.
> Das schafft meine GTX 690 so gerade eben und die ist nur bedingt ein Schnäppchen.


 
Erstmal angeben?  Eine Frage habe ich noch: Was nutzt 32GB RAM?
(Und bekommt man zu der 690 wirklich eine Brechstange geschenkt?)


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

@threshold
ich meine es sollte nicht so ruckeln dass es nciht spielbar ist 
ich muss meine einstellungen schon zurückschrauben damit es spielbar ist (sapphire radeon hd 5670 512mb)


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Erstmal angeben?  Eine Frage habe ich noch: Was nutzt 32GB RAM?
> (Und bekommt man zu der 690 wirklich eine Brechstange geschenkt?)


 
Für Videobearbeitung. Wenn du Effekte in Echtzeit anwendest füllt sich der RAM.

Nein. Das ist wohl nur ein Werbegag gewesen. Sie kam in einem normalen Karton.



unbekann1 schrieb:


> @threshold
> ich meine es sollte nicht so ruckeln dass es nciht spielbar ist
> ich muss meine einstellungen schon zurückschrauben damit es spielbar ist (sapphire radeon hd 5670 512mb)



Die 5670 ist sehr langsam.
Mit einer 7870 kannst du Crysis 2 in Maximum auf Full HD spielen. Bei moderaten AA/AF Einsätzen natürlich.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

die 5670 benutze ich soeben

was bedeutet eigentlich das N bei den win7 versionen ??


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

Das weiß ich nicht. Hast du einen Link zu dem Angebot?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Was denn fuer ein N?


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

ich hab selber nachgeforscht
Was ist eine Windows 7 N-Edition? - Microsoft Windows

für das geld, das ich aktuell ausgeben würde, könnte ich mir auch gleich n gaming notebook leisten


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> für das geld, das ich aktuell ausgeben würde, könnte ich mir auch gleich n gaming notebook leisten


 
Und dafür nur die Hälfte an Leistung haben.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

ist der unterschied wirklich so groß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Die hälfte, wenns gut läuft.
Was er auch kriegt ist eine lautwerdende Schenkelheitzung


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir das auch lange überlegt. Ich habe mich entschlossen das iPhone 5 und einen Desktop zu kaufen. Ich kann unterwegs schreiben, surfen, Videos schauen und Musik hören. Zuhause dann Spielen. Ein Notebook + Desktop wäre mir zu teuer. Dann lieber ein schickes Handy.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Ähh, what ein Apple User 
Aber eigentlich eine gute Idee


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

kann ein notebook überhaupt an die leistung eines rechners herankommen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Was hast du gegen Apple? Ist mir lieber als ein Mainstream Samsung. Und so wie es aussieht wird das iPhone 5 wieder richtig schick, wie damals das 3GS.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Ja kann es, aber es kostet ein Vermögen und der Pc gegen den es antreten müsste wäre niht der HighEnd pc.
Es ist möglich, aber sehr kostspielig und schwer

Die lassen sich einfach zu gut bezahlen und sind mir zu eigensinnig, eir z.b iTunes verpflichtung


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt. Die sind sehr teuer. Ich finde die Handys aber sehr schick. Und da kommt wieder der Spruch: Was tut man nicht alles für Optik? 

@QM

Kauf dir lieber einen Desktop als ein Notebook. - Ein Notebook wenn nur zum Arbeiten für unterwegs, falls du Kaufmann/Ingenieur/Manager oder dergleichen bist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich ganz seiner Meinung


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> ist der unterschied wirklich so groß


 
Wahrscheinlich noch größer.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Er ist riesig und v.a. ist die Tastatur kacke zum Spielen


----------



## nick9999 (27. Mai 2012)

Gut, das kann man extern lösen, den das Touchpad ist auch nur bedingt für BF3 geeignet


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Das unattraktivste ist die Dicke eines Gaming-Notebooks. Du bekommst nach einer Weile Schmerzen im Unterarm, da er auf die Notebookkante drückt. Quasi wie das Handgelenkscheuern bei einem Mousepad, nur schlimmer.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

ich benutze auch ein 4S 

sind extra netzwerkkraten wirklich besser als die onboard lösung


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

LAN-Karten lohnen sich nicht wirklich. Bei Soundkarten sieht das ganze schon besser aus.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> sind extra netzwerkkraten wirklich besser als die onboard lösung


 
Den Unterschied merkst du nicht. 
Solche Karten nutzen die, die professionell spielen und bei denen es um die 1/1000s ankommt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Nein sind sie nicht


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

ist es empfehlenswert alles auf einmal zukaufen oder alles einzeln


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Was alles auf einmal oder einzeln? Wenn du die PC-Komponenten meinst, wie kommst du darauf, dass es mehr Sinn machen könnte, 10 mal zu bestellen?


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Mai 2012)

:/

Wo würdet ihr bestellen ??


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Mai 2012)

Mindfactory, Alternate, Hardwareversand, Caseking, Aquatuning. Jenachdem wo es am günstigsten ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn du selber baust bei Mindfactory wenn nicht dann bei Hardwareversand


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Mai 2012)

die vielen Grafikkarten verwirren micht total, für das eine spiel ist die gut und fürs andere ist die andere besser 

ich hab hier noch in einzelteilen zwei alte rechner umherliegen, ich könnte diese zu einem zusammen fügen und diesen vorerst meiner schwester überlassen. (10GB HDD, +/-1,9Ghz Intel Pentium4, GeForce MX460) 

dadurch könnte ich die aktuell verwendete HDD mit system verwenden und noch zwei dvd laufwerke

wie lang kann ich die HD5670 noch schätzungsweise verwenden ??

MfG
unbekann1


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> wie lang kann ich die HD5670 noch schätzungsweise verwenden??


 
Kommt auf deine Ansptüche an


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Mai 2012)

Nächstes Spiel wird Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier sein, ob sie dafür nochmal herhält ?? 

Nächstes Jahr evtl. Crysis 3


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> Nächstes Spiel wird Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier sein, ob sie dafür nochmal herhält ??
> 
> Nächstes Jahr evtl. Crysis 3


 
Machen die noch mal einen RS Teil? Das ist das einzige was ich von Tom Clancy's spiele.

Wird es wirklich Crysis 3 geben?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> Nächstes Spiel wird Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier sein, ob sie dafür nochmal herhält ??



Da wirst du runterschrauben müssen.



unbekann1 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr evtl. Crysis 3


 
Wenn Crysis 2 schon nicht gut läuft kannst du Crysis 3 vergessen.


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Mai 2012)

Bei crysis 2 verwende ich seit kurzem das catalyst overclocking (@ 840Mhz) kann damit einigermaßen auf extreme spielen 

Crysis 3 wird kommen trailer bereits auf youtube von EA 
Zu gohst recon kann ich nicht viel sagen, da dies mein erstes spiel der serie sein wird. Von ubisoft hab ich bis jetzt nur anno 1602, 1503, 1701 und 2070 gespielt.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

1404 hast du nicht gespielt?


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Mai 2012)

Ne leider nicht 

Aber anno 2070 ist hammer zu spielen in der zukunft mit wöchentlich wechselnden missionen, einfach nur geil.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Echt mir ist es zu langweilg geworden nach 8stunden, danach nie wieder gespielt


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Mai 2012)

Komme momentan überhaupt nicht zum spielen, bin nur am lernen für die schule ( abp in 3 wochen)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> Komme momentan überhaupt nicht zum spielen, bin nur am lernen für die schule ( abp in 3 wochen)


 
Dafür freust du dich umso mehr, wenn du wieder Spielen kannst.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Ich fürchte mich jetzt schon davor


----------



## unbekann1 (31. Mai 2012)

B2T

welche grafikkarte wäre denn nun für mich angemessen ?


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Budget?


----------



## unbekann1 (31. Mai 2012)

ich möchte keinen rechner für 5000€, okay?

wenn ich die alte HDD, mit win7 und die laufwerke wiederverwende, maximal 850-900€


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Nimm eine Sapphire HD 7870


----------



## unbekann1 (31. Mai 2012)

sind die 7950/70 nicht besser oder wegen dem höheren preis


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Die 7950 ist nur 10% schneller als die 7870. Die 7970 ist schon besser aber eben auch deutlich teurer.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

ne 7870 kannst du auf das Niveau einer 7950 übertakten und eine 7970 würder das Budget sprengen


----------



## unbekann1 (25. Juli 2012)

meld mich nochmal 
wollt fragen ob der be Quiet Dark rock pro 2 ins shinobi passt


----------



## TheRealStone (25. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal Google benutzt   und hab erstaunlicherweise auch etwas gefunden:
BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Shinobi
und: be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC
beim normalen Shinobi sollte er also passen...


----------



## unbekann1 (26. Juli 2012)

dann könnte es eng werden ich wollt eigentlich die window variante nehmen :-/


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dem EKL Alpenföhn K2. Der ist genauso leistungsstark, leise und stylisch: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## unbekann1 (26. Juli 2012)

sind die Spectre pro eigentlich auch leise


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juli 2012)

Nur wenn sie runtergeregelt werden.


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2012)

Die Spectre Pro Lüfter drehen höher, dadurch sind sie lauter, haben aber natürlich auch einen höheren Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## unbekann1 (26. Juli 2012)

hätte vor diese Caseking.de » Lüfter » BitFenix » BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm Lüfter Green LED - black in dieses gehäuse zu verbauen Caseking.de » Gehäuse » BitFenix » BitFenix - Shinobi » BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 - black/green/green Window
und ja ich weiß dass zwei schon dabei sind 
meint ihr die leds der lüfter leuchten durch das mesch gitter durch ???

evtl lüfter steuerung von bitfenix


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2012)

Ein bisschen was sieht man schon durchs Mesh Gitter, aber wenn da noch ein Staubfilter dazwischen ist, eher weniger. Aber durchs Fenster kannst Du ja die LED Lüfter anschauen 

Die hätten einen hohen Showfaktor, sind leider im Moment nicht erhältlich : Enermax Apollish Vegas grün 120x120x25mm, 800-2000rpm, 56.51-143.72m³/h, 16dB(A) (UCAPV12A-G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

Für den Preis erhält man die Enermax T.B.Vegas Trio (UCTVT12P) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## unbekann1 (26. Juli 2012)

ich will ja keine grüne "zimmerlampe" 

wenn dann ja nur oben zwei 120er 

werft mal moch n paar gute cpu kühler in den raum, wenn mgl. nur bis 80-85 €


edit:
geiler vorschlag  , ich111, werd ich in erwägung ziehen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (26. Juli 2012)

Zur grünen Beleuchtung und die Akzente des Gehäuses steht doch dieser CPU-Kühler sehr gut.

EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten den K2, wenn es gut aussehen soll.


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2012)

Mit grüner LED Beleuchtung : Zalman CNPS9900 NT (Sockel 775/754/939/940/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten wäre der hier auch gut: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Am leistungsstärksten sind aber Doppelturmkühler (EKL K2, Dark Rock 2, Thermalright Silver Arrow)


----------



## unbekann1 (26. Juli 2012)

ich glaub zuviel grün ist auch nicht gut 

nur so nebenbei durch die preis senkung bei amd wirds ne 7950 oc von sapphire werden


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> nur so nebenbei durch die preis senkung bei amd wirds ne 7950 oc von sapphire werden



Sehr gute Karte, hatte ich auch mal  OC Potential ohne Ende


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

Lass den Zalman mal stecken, den würde ich nur als Tischlame mit intgriertem Ventilator nutzen, dafür gibt er mir aber zu komisches Licht ab und ist zu teuer


----------



## Softy (26. Juli 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Lass den Zalman mal stecken, den würde ich nur als Tischlame mit intgriertem Ventilator nutzen, dafür gibt er mir aber zu komisches Licht ab und ist zu teuer



So schlecht ist der nicht. Ich hatte mal den kleinen Bruder (Zalman CNPS 9900A) auf dem Phenom II X4. Damit ging der Phenom bis 4GHz, und das ist schon nicht schlecht. Laut war der auch nicht wirklich 

Nachteil ist aber, dass man den Lüfter nicht wechseln kann. Wenn der also kaputt gehen sollte, kann man den ganzen Kühler wegwerfen.


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß, dass der einigermaßen Leistung bringt, aber ein Lüfter fängt schnell man an zu schleifen und dann sitzt du blöd da


----------



## unbekann1 (26. Juli 2012)

hat jmd den dark rock pro in verwendung oder zuhause um die höhe nach zu messen 
täte mir ins shinobi mit window sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Veichtel (26. Juli 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> bekommt man die ultimate auch günstiger ??
> 
> welche grafikkarte ist für mich am geeignetsten


 
hab mir Ultimate von ebay ersteigert für 20 €   funzt alles und ist orginal!


----------



## unbekann1 (26. Juli 2012)

bei so etwas wär ich schon skeptisch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juli 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> bei so etwas wär ich schon skeptisch


 
Ist auch ratsam oft stecken da auch Betrüger hinter


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Juli 2012)

den dark rock pro 2 besitzt etwa niemand ????


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, dass sich die Kühlerhöhe der Version mit Seitenfenster auf einen montierten Seitenlüfter bezieht, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Wenn es der Dark Rock 2 sein muss, kannst Du es entweder ausprobieren, und den Kühler oder das Gehäuse im schlimmsten Fall umtauschen. Oder Du nimmst ein Gehäuse, wo er sicher reinpasst, z.B. Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Juli 2012)

Ist der genesis genau so gut oder sind alpenföhn k2 und be quiet besser


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

Da wirst Du keinen Unterschied merken, die sind alle in etwa auf einem (sehr hohen) Niveau  

Aus dem Kopf würde ich den Genesis minimal leistungsstärker einschätzen, dann der K2 und minimal darunter der  Dark Rock 2.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Juli 2012)

d.h. alle drei sind für evtl. OC geeignet
mir würde der genesis black edition zusagen aber viele klagen über fehler bei der lackierung und verbogene bleche


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juli 2012)

Das schöne am Genesis ist, dass er von der Höhe sicher in das Shinobi passt. Die Black Edition ist leider erst am 12.09. lieferbar, welche wesentlich schöner ausschaut als die Silver Edition.

Leider ist der Markt für 140mm PWM Lüfter rar gesät. Da gibt es glaube ich nur die Alpenföhn WingBoost.

Die 3 sind alle sehr gut für OC geeignet. 4,5GHz ist mit allen sicher drin und mehr als 4,5GHz ist im Alltag freisinn.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Juli 2012)

würde der mit meinem mainboard passen damit auch die graka platz hat

die bitfenix spectre pro PWM werden wohl, laut angaben, bei hohen drehzahlen sehr laut :-/


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juli 2012)

Die Grafikkarte hat genug Platz mit Genesis im Shinobi. Übrigens ein sehr schönes, schlichtes Gehäuse.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Juli 2012)

ich meinte auf dem mainboard (asrock z77 extreme 4)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juli 2012)

Ja das auch


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juli 2012)

Warum möchtest du denn das Extreme4?

Der Markt für 140mm PWM Lüfter ist erweitert worden, und für dich passt das als Shinobi-Käufer sehr gut, es sind nämlich BitFenix PWM Lüfter.

Sowohl Spectre als auch Spectre Pro gibt es nun in 140mm. Diese kannst du sehr gut auf dein Genesis schnallen.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Juli 2012)

wiso sollte ich das extreme 4 nicht nehmen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Extreme4 hast du nur die Möglichkeit SLI betreiben zu können. Wenn du dies nicht nachrüsten möchtest sparst du mit dem Asrock Z77 Pro4 somit ohne Leistungsverlust Geld.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Juli 2012)

ich glaub da hast du was verwechselt oder
Caseking.de » Mainboards » ASRock » ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Intel Z77 Mainboard - Sockel 1155

Caseking.de » Mainboards » ASRock » ASRock Z77 Pro4, Intel Z77 Mainboard - Sockel 1155

das pro4 hat NUR Crossfire

quad sli/crossfire heißt ja eigentlich 4 grakas oder ??
wenn ja, wie soll das mit *ZWEI* PCIe x16 funktionieren


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

Das Pro4 ist nicht wirklich für Crossfire geeignet. Die Aufteilung der lanes 16/4 sorgt für Mikroruckler ohne Ende, das willst Du Dir nicht antun


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Juli 2012)

hatte ich auchnicht vor


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2012)

Gut, ich wollte es ja nur mal erwähnt haben 

Zur oberen Frage: Du kannst 2 DualGPU Karten, z.B. GTX690 oder HD6990 einbauen, dann hast Du Quad SLI bzw. -Crossfire.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juli 2012)

Ich meinte, dass der Vorteil des Extreme4 die Multi-GPU Anwendungen sind. Wenn du nur eine Grafikkarte verwenden möchtest ist das Extreme4 oversized und du kannst, um etwas zu sparen, das Pro4, wenn nicht sogar das Pro3 nehmen.


----------



## unbekann1 (27. Juli 2012)

jetzt hab ichs verstanden 

und das mit dem dual gpu crossfire/sli


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> das pro4 hat NUR Crossfire


 
Das liegt daran dass sich AMD nicht darum schert wie viele Lanes zur Verfügung stehen. sobald zwei 16x Slots vorhanden sind ist Crossfire möglich.
Bei Nvidia sieht das anders aus. Nvidia will mindestens 2x8 Lanes haben bevor sie eine SLI Zertifizierung vergeben. Hat ein Board das nicht gibt es auch keine SLI Zertifizierung.


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt daran dass sich AMD nicht darum schert wie viele Lanes zur Verfügung stehen. sobald zwei 16x Slots vorhanden sind ist Crossfire möglich.



Das prangere ich auch an, meine Lötkolbengöttin


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2012)

Das hört sich sehr zweideutig an.


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

bei der sapphire 7950 oc heißt es man benötigt min. ein 500 watt NT 

welches ich verbaue hat aber nur 480  (be Quiet e9 CM) geht das ?????


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Das reicht locker  Der Rechner wird keine 300 Watt unter Last ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2012)

Das liegt daran dass die Hersteller damit rechnen dass jeder ein billig Netzteil hat das nicht das liefert was drauf steht. Daher geben die so hohe Leistungen an. Das ist aber quatsch. Ein Markennetzteil wird damit keine Probleme haben. Keine Sorge.


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

gut das beruhigt mich doch sehr 

wiso habe ich bei mindfactory wenn ich die 7950 oc und das e9 cm 480w  nehme einen versandpreis von über 60€ 
bei caseking sind die teile zwar teurer zahl aber nur 4€ versand


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Wie kommst Du auf 60€? 

Versand wird nur einmal fällig, das sind bei mf glaub 7€ oder so. Bei Bestellung zwischen 0h und 6h morgens fallen gar keine Versandkosten an.


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

hier mal ein bild

soeben gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Das ist die Mehrwertsteuer   Die ist schon im Preis enthalten


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2012)

Das ist die Mehrwertsteuer. Da steht doch inklusive. Die ist also schon im Preis enthalten.
Wer die aber absetzen kann freut sich wenn er gleich lesen kann wie viel er vom Staat erstattet bekommt.


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

Oh mann (peinlich) 

hat mich schon gewundert 65€ versand 

sind immer 7€ versand ??


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2012)

Wie viel Versand kostet steht in der Regel irgendwo. Per Nachname kommen noch mal 2€ extra dazu die DHL kassiert.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Hier stehen die Versandkosten: Mindfactory Händlerinfos | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

welche graka ist für spiele besser geeignet (max 350€)
im moment noch 1680x1050 soll sich aber bald ändern


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Mehr Leistung als die HD7950 hat nur die HD7970 und die GTX 670 / GTX680. Die sind aber etwas über dem Budget:

Produktvergleich Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G), ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

häng zwischen 7870 oc (275€) und 7950 oc (317€) beide sapphire


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Im Prinzip reicht die HD7870 gut aus, die HD7950 ist nur etwa 10% schneller: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Wenn die HD7870 schlapp macht, reißt die HD7950 also auch nicht mehr viel.


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

sind es die 10% mehr leistung 35€ wert


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juli 2012)

Ich finde nicht, da du die 7870 auch zur Not übertakten kannst.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Das kannst nur Du entscheiden. Dem einen ja, dem anderen nein  

Ich hatte mal die Sapphire HD7950 OC, die fand ich sehr gut. Die hat ein krasses OC-Potential, aber die HD7870 lässt sich auch ziemlich gut übertakten.

Wenn der Aufpreis wehtut, ist die Vernunftentscheidung natürlich die HD7870


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

welche wird von der leistung her die nächsten 5-7 Jahre durchhalten
möchte in 3 jahren nicht wieder ne neue kaufen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Juli 2012)

5-7 Jahre wird leider keine von beiden durchhalten, selbst nicht die GTX 690 wird das problemlos überstehen.

Wenn du diese allerdings sehr lange nutzen möchtest würde ich die 7950 nehmen.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Das macht wie gesagt keinen großen Unterschied, denn



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn die HD7870 schlapp macht, reißt die HD7950 also auch nicht mehr viel.



 Ich schätze, dass Du in 3 Jahren mit keiner der beiden Grafikkarten noch einen Blumentopf gewinnen wirst.


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

schließen sich andere der meinung von "DieMangoKiwi" an ??

für was ist die 7950 dann auf dem markt ??


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Juli 2012)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von MangoKiwi und Softy an!!! Hör doch einfach auf die Beiden 

Die haben nämlich "den" Plan.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> für was ist die 7950 dann auf dem markt ??



Meinst Du warum? Die HD7950 war einige Wochen früher auf dem Markt, da konnte keiner wissen, dass die HD7870 leistungsmäßig so knapp unter der HD7950 liegen wird.


----------



## ich111 (29. Juli 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> schließen sich andere der meinung von "DieMangoKiwi" an ??


Ja, 10% ist bei Grafikkarten einfach nichts.


unbekann1 schrieb:


> für was ist die 7950 dann auf dem markt ??


Die gleiche Frage könnte man auch bei der Nvidia 680 stellen, da es zwischen der und der 670 auch nur 10% sind, für eine Antwort wirst du wohl AMD fragen müssen.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du 10% im fps-kritischen Bereich rechnest, sind das gerade mal 3-4 fps Unterschied.


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

ich mein diese hier
3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)

dass der kleine unterschied gleich 35€ kosten soll


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:


> dass der kleine unterschied gleich 35€ kosten soll



Das ist immer so. Je mehr man sich der schnellsten Grafikkarte annähert, desto höher ist der Aufpreis relativ zum Performanceunterschied.


----------



## unbekann1 (29. Juli 2012)

ok danke werd mich an eure ratschläge halten 

macht es einen unterschied ob bei mindfactory retail oder full retail steht


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2012)

Der Lieferumfang ist bei Full Retail höher. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte ich die Full Retail Variante, und da war u.a. ein DVI Kabel mit dabei.


----------



## ich111 (29. Juli 2012)

Ja Retail drüfte die Lite Retail Version mit etwas weniger Zubehör als die Full Retail Version sein, Lite Retail reicht aber in mehr als 99% der Fälle aus


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Juli 2012)

Das haste jetzt aber schön formuliert


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Juli 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Retail drüfte die Lite Retail Version mit etwas weniger Zubehör als die Full Retail Version sein



No shit Sherlock?


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Juli 2012)

beim ram ist es doch so dass eigentlich nur eine sorte (hersteller) verwendet werden soll oder


----------



## Leckrer (30. Juli 2012)

Ja. Möglichst auch gleicher Takt und gleiche Timings


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Juli 2012)

shit 
dann kann ich meinen alten ddr3 ram nicht verwenden (2x 2gb kingston, 1x2gb schon verbaut)


----------



## Leckrer (30. Juli 2012)

unbekann1 schrieb:
			
		

> shit
> dann kann ich meinen alten ddr3 ram nicht verwenden (2x 2gb kingston, 1x2gb schon verbaut)



Doch kannst du...aber du wirst kein Dual Channel nutzen können


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Juli 2012)

macht es einen unterschied 

evtl. gibt es auch nen neuen


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn du hochwertigen, schicken Ersatz zum vernünftigen Preis suchst guck dir den G.Skill Ares und den Mushkin Silverline in DDR3-1333 und den Corsair Vengeance Low Profile in DDR3-1600 an. 8GB gibts für 40 Tacken


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Juli 2012)

kann ich meine hdd mit win7 installiert einfach an ein neues motherboard anschließen und dann nur die treiber installieren

ich habe mir mal den corsiar herausgeschrieben, wird sich am ende entscheiden da ich die 2x2gb kingston vorerst im dual channel betreiben kann


----------



## blautemple (30. Juli 2012)

Ich würde Windows neu installieren


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Juli 2012)

nicht schon wieder (23. dezember Virus am 24. neu installiert) bis ich alle programme wieder installiert hab, ist der rest des neuen systems auch da und kann dann wieder neu installieren,
da evtl. ne ssd dabei ist

edit 

für die nächsten woch ist es noch egal da nur NT, gehäuse und graka getauscht werden


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Juli 2012)

was sagen erfahrene leute dazu (hdd einfach ins neue system übernehmen mit system und programme)


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2012)

Meist funktioniert das ohne Neuinstallaion,  aber ich würde Windows auch neu installieren. Ist einfach die sauberere Lösung.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Neu installieren ist der bessere Weg. Das dauert auch nicht so lange.


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Juli 2012)

graka kann ich ja einfach wechseln oder (beide amd)


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Natürlich. Du brauchst da nicht mal den Treiber neu zu installieren. Die neue Karte wird gefunden und dann die Treiber automatisch gesetzt.


----------



## unbekann1 (30. Juli 2012)




----------



## unbekann1 (25. August 2012)

so nach langer zeit 

bitfenix shinobi window ins da, genauso wie bequiet nt 480w cm und sapphire hd 7870oc 
fehlen noch mainboard, prozessor (i5-3570k) und kühler

kühler: hab ich an den genesis black edition gedacht, blos mit welche lüfter

mainboard: soll ich beim extreme4 bleiben ??

unbekann1


----------



## soth (25. August 2012)

Wofür das teure Extreme 4? Das ASRock Z77 Pro3 oder Pro4 reicht vollkommen aus!

Der Genesis ist imho überteuert! 
Alternativen wären der Thermalright Macho, der Silver-Arrow, Sythe Mugen 3, der EKL K2, ....


----------



## unbekann1 (25. August 2012)

als kühler dachte ich auch noch an den dark rock pro2 
würde dass gehen


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2012)

Der Dark Rock Pro2 ist schon ein ziemliches Monstrum, ob der in das Shinobi-Case geht, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## soth (25. August 2012)

Oo, du hast ja das Shinobi mit Fenster! Ich weiß gerade gar nicht wie hoch die CPU-Kühler da maximal sein dürfen!
Habe leider auf die Schnelle auch nichts gefunden!

Das der Dark Rock da rein passt glaube ich allerdings nicht!


----------



## nick9999 (26. August 2012)

Also ich bin mir nicht sicher wie es mit dem dark rock ist, der Macho passt allerdings nicht wirklich und zwar lässt sich die Seitenwand nicht mehr richtig schließen, da bei der Window Version weniger Platz ist.


----------



## soth (26. August 2012)

Dann wird der Dark Rock Pro 2 erst recht nicht passen


----------



## Leckrer (26. August 2012)

Alternative würde da der Alpenföhn Brocken bieten...der ist nur 157mm hoch


----------



## soth (26. August 2012)

Oder wie schon von mir erwähnt, eben der Mugen, oder der K2


----------



## unbekann1 (27. August 2012)

ok danke
ich schau mal wegen den höhen


----------

